# DIY Jackplate on J14 Skiff



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you tell me what all your dimensions were? And how does the boat do with that 40? I'd love to put a 40 on mine


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks great from a half a mile away. 

Post pics of the build itself so we can get a closer look.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I would be worried about the stainless vs aluminum in salt water, but I guess that would take a while to become an issue?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bolt a sacrificial zinc anode onto it.
Solves most of the corrosion problem.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

That thing looks great! What are the dimensions of the angle? 3"x5"? Looks like they have some wide flanges.


----------



## Dysect (May 22, 2012)

> Can you tell me what all your dimensions were?  And how does the boat do with that 40?  I'd love to put a 40 on mine


Sure, dimensions listed below

Transom bracket - 3 x 5 x 10" long x 3/8" thick 6061 grade aluminum
Motor bracket - 3 x 5 x 14" long x 3/8" thick 6061 grade aluminum
All transom/motor hardware is 1/2" stainless
Bracket hardware (where they bolt together) is 3/4" stainless. I was going to use 1/2" but I lathed it too wide.
Two - 3" x 3" x 14" long x 3/8" thick aluminum that I am going to use to make a manual riser mechanism. I just haven't gotten around to drilling it out and installing it yet (I may not do that at all, as I like the height it's at currently).

I originally intended to use 3 x 4" or 4 x 4" aluminum, but I got it from an industrial surplus scrap yard, so I took what they had (which ended up working perfectly!).

I will also put up some closer pictures tonight. It flys with the 40hp on there. I had to add a Gull Wing hydrofoil to control the porpoising, and I just filled up 2 sandbags I'm going to put into the bow to try to see if it will hold more trim. The hydrofoil helps a lot to control the slide too when turning. Eventually I'll put trim-tabs on it instead of the hydrofoil, but it was a cheap temporary fix.

Going to the Clinkers in an hour or so in the north lagoon, so I'll be able to report if the sandbags help at all.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Post a pic of the motor all the way down. You might be able to tuck the motor in and get rid of the sand bags.


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

When you get to that part, can you post up some pictures of the manual riser setup? I went out and picked up some 3/8" 3x8 aluminum angle yesterday. Going to start my jackplate this weekend I think.


----------

